# 29 Peaceful reef and 55 Saltwater agressive



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

*Hello All i wanted to share with you my two projects that i have been working on 
First up a i have a 29 HQI Bio-cube that i got with Metal Halide lighting 
In it is rock sand and thats about it

The equipment i have running in it is a protein skimmer the filtration system and a powerhead 

The next setup i have is a 55 Gal Aquarium it has the normal lighting and the normal setup i did add a powerhead and live rock and sand to that as well *


*c/p*


I am asking for your help and advice so these tanks are running great 



Attached are some photos and i will be updating this as much as i can


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

looking good! cant wait to see these progress


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

excited to watch this tank grow!


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

*I should update this becuase i did make some changes today lol *

The 55 just got More sand and live rock today and its all clouded up at the moment 


Updated with Pictures


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

What kind of feedback are you looking for? Fill the 29g with LOTS O CORALS. =) You have halides on there, so go for broke.
Aggressive 55g, hmmmmm
Heres a different take on a tank for you, how about a COW FISH only tank? Very cool fish.
Boxfish
cow fish - Bing Images


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> What kind of feedback are you looking for? Fill the 29g with LOTS O CORALS. =) You have halides on there, so go for broke.
> Aggressive 55g, hmmmmm
> Heres a different take on a tank for you, how about a COW FISH only tank? Very cool fish.
> Boxfish
> cow fish - Bing Images


Just some advice to make sure the tanks are looking and running great i would SOOO Love to fill that tank up with corals but its too early i have to let it run more before i can do that 

On the 55 the kids want a lion ,Puffer , EEL for that tank but i just need to make sure everything is all set up and i have the right equipment to run these tanks

Any advice would help though thank you


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Mombasa Lionfish, Pterois mombasa
Antennata Lionfish
Dwarf/Zebra Lionfish
Fuzzy Dwarf Lionfish
You have quite a few choices in the EELS department also, jsut an fyi on those though, a tight lid help keep them in the tank.
Eels
Puffers


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you for your feedback


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

*So a update on the 55 things are clearing up and the rock and sand looks great  *


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Coool!


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

you have some really cool piece there gonna be a nice tank! love the deeper sandbed too


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

drunkenbeast said:


> you have some really cool piece there gonna be a nice tank! love the deeper sandbed too


*That would be for my new friend mr snowflake eel*
*w3


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

awesome, art! those are some neat looking rocks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Arayba said:


> *So a update on the 55 things are clearing up and the rock and sand looks great  *


Rock is going to look nice. One thing though, your going to be fighting dead spots in there, I only see one poewrhead. Those Pengiun filters do not account for any flow in the tank.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice rock..definitely need more powerhead action..like Brian said..hob filter does not account for any flow to the tank..try spreading your rock out more too..like divide it in half..with the center open..think you will like that better..gives agressive fish more room to swim also....but you do have some nice coraline growing on those rocks.

Rick


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Rock is going to look nice. One thing though, your going to be fighting dead spots in there, I only see one poewrhead. Those Pengiun filters do not account for any flow in the tank.


any suggestions for more power heads 

how many 

any specific types ?

Thanks 

AJR


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

whitetiger61 said:


> Nice rock..definitely need more powerhead action..like Brian said..hob filter does not account for any flow to the tank..try spreading your rock out more too..like divide it in half..with the center open..think you will like that better..gives agressive fish more room to swim also....but you do have some nice coraline growing on those rocks.
> 
> Rick



Thank you rick i thought it was a good idea to have a open spot during feeding time but you suggest having the middle more open ?


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

thats how i would do it..but its how you like it not me..i was just making a suggestion Art.. try it if you dont like like change it back.. thats the beauty about aquascaping..you can always change it..

Rick


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

whitetiger61 said:


> thats how i would do it..but its how you like it not me..i was just making a suggestion Art.. try it if you dont like like change it back.. thats the beauty about aquascaping..you can always change it..
> 
> Rick



If it wasn't for my kids i would have different lightings and corals all over the place in that tank just saying but they "HAVE" to have there lion-fish lol


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I would put the minimum flow In there. Like 2 hydor koralias, couple 250gph should take care of a fish only tank, anything above that is a bonus.


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

So how about a update on the tanks 

Did test number 2 for day 10 of being up and My goodness have i ever seen such a jump on things with the 55 

55 Gal Fish tank 

PH-8.0
Ammonia-0
Nitrite-0.25
Nitrate-40
Salinity-10020

29 Gal fish tank 

PH- 8.0
Ammonia-0
Nitrite-0
Nitrate-10
Salinity-1.021

I guess my tanks starting to cycle out That must be a good thing right lol 

***OH AND I MISS CHATTING WITH YOU GUYS ON THE FOURM BUT WELL IM STUCK IN LA LA LAND AND I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT TO DO****


oh and there is this brown **** starting to appear on the bottom of the sand dont know if thats good or not lol 

Attached are some pics enjoy


*this is what i was talking about with 29gal*








*Clear shot of the 55 *


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Brown stuff on the sand is called a Diatom Bloom, happens to all new tanks, don't worry about it, it will go away by itself. Also, your Salinity is low, but if we are going FOWLR, then your ok. Normal salt reading 1.025. FOWLR 1.017-1.026. So your ok if thats where we are at. 
And, yup, tank has begun to cycle.


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

*29 sand*











*55 gal full shot*


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

HOping we get that straightened out for you soon so we can chat!!!


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Brown stuff on the sand is called a Diatom Bloom, happens to all new tanks, don't worry about it, it will go away by itself. Also, your Salinity is low, but if we are going FOWLR, then your ok. Normal salt reading 1.025. FOWLR 1.017-1.026. So your ok if thats where we are at.
> And, yup, tank has begun to cycle.


What about the 29 that is the one that will be fish and corals ??

What should be the level on that one ?


----------



## raybahome (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey art nice tanks i can see your coming along very well 


*When all else fails create a new profile thats what i had to do still cant get in the chatroom though  *


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

lol sorry it didnt work for chat though


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Arayba said:


> What about the 29 that is the one that will be fish and corals ??
> 
> What should be the level on that one ?


Corals need 1.025 salinity and Calcium levels of 420-480


----------



## raybahome (Feb 19, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Corals need 1.025 salinity and Calcium levels of 420-480


Thanks


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

*Thank you to the admins i am back in style and loving it *

*w3*w3


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

So on a update the alge seems to be spreading like wildfire allover my sand bed and now on to my wall 

what can i do ?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nothing. Leave it alone. They are called Diatoms, its normal for a sysling tank. They will go away by themselves, you must be patient.
Brown Diatom Algae Control | Aquariums Life


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

*So a update on things yesterday the kids talked in into getting a small clown fish yesterday and i picked up like 4 snails for some cleanup *


Now my levels have been ok i feel like yea maby i jumped too quick but i moved some live rock around and things are looking ok ill be running some extra test this weekend to keep on par with things

as for the 55 there is some pretty strange stuff that is growing on some of the rocks almost look like small leathers i have spotted some worms

Ill update with some pics after work


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Arayba said:


> any suggestions for more power heads
> 
> how many
> 
> ...


You need flow to keep dead areas from becoming an issue. You'll need 300-500gph in there.
I like the Hydor Koralia, or its knock offs.
Water Pumps & Wavemakers: Hydor Koralia Nano 240 & 425
Aquarium Water Pumps & Water Movement: Marineland Maxi-Jet PRO


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

*You asked and here you go updated pics of the 29 the 55 is the same thing no new changes *










[/url]


*My new clown *








[/url]









[/url]


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

CUTE!!!! how big do they get? he look so tiny!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*rotating smile

Nice fishy!!!


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Summer said:


> CUTE!!!! how big do they get? he look so tiny!


he is a cute little guy huh they say that the average size of these guys are around 3 in in adult sizes 

But hes a baby


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

*Another shot of the clown yea hes a ham loves the pics *










No flash was used by the way


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

So updates i got another power head one 450GPH and one 240 GPH plus i got a led strip for my refugum got it all set up 

heres some pics 

You will have to click the links because its WAY To big on this website 

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Saltwater/DSC_0198upload.jpg?w=91b17614

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Saltwater/DSC_0199upload.jpg?w=a7a7756f


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Arayba said:


> So updates i got another power head one 450GPH and one 240 GPH plus i got a led strip for my refugum got it all set up
> 
> heres some pics
> 
> ...


Can't open the pics.. ??*pc


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

woops let me fix that sorry


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok lets try again 

refugium setup


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Well friends i did my test and i can say overall everything is going to par with the tanks 

2/26/2012-day 24 

55 Gal Fish tank 

PH-8.2
Ammonia-0
Nitrite-0
Nitrate-20
Salinity-1.023

29 Gal fish tank 

PH- 8.2
Ammonia-0
Nitrite-0
Nitrate-20
Salinity-1.022

the 29 had a small spike in nitrates but i would of figured that would of happen with my clown and small clean up crew ill keep a eye on things and see how everything goes 


Just a question though how do you have a clean up crew with aggressive tank mates in the 55 is it even possible at all if not how do i clean up the tank ?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Its possible, but it all depends on the fish aggresive fish you are going to keep. Triggers, Puffers, they are going to eat your CUC.


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Its possible, but it all depends on the fish aggresive fish you are going to keep. Triggers, Puffers, they are going to eat your CUC.


yea that wont work theres going to be a puffer in there 

are all results up to par ???


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Sslinity still low, but other thantaht, everything looks great to me.


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

*Small update got a coral banded shrimp to add to the 29 tank and the pods are coming out crazy now . Still waiting on my Blue led and test day is in 2 days lets hope the dreaded nitrates are down. Water is clear on both tanks  WIN !!!! *



* WILL BE UPDATING WITH PICS *


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*w3


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

*Another update my moonlight LED came in  setting it up shortly *


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

*And here are the pics in blue-light any questions please ask  *



















*and heres my Creature shrimp lol aka the coral banded shrimp*


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks awesome man i like that tank :crabbycrab:


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

drunkenbeast said:


> Looks awesome man i like that tank :crabbycrab:


Thanks


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Update on the 55 last week after all my water levels passed i got my first fish and the guys at the LFS hooked me up with this guy to start off with 

interducing kovu the Dragon wrasse 










i wanted to wait to make sure everything was going well before i snap a pic and then loose my fishy friend  

Also in a aggressive tank you got to have a aggressive Crab so i picked me up a sally light-foot crab

"wife hates this thing lol "










Then the wife wanted to pic something out so she picked out Moca A chocolate covered starfish 










These guys are all been alive and doing very well for a week now ill keep you posted on more adventures 

*OH AND HERE IS A FULL SHOT OF THE 55 NOW !!!*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*w3*rotating smile*rotating smile*rotating smile


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> *w3*rotating smile*rotating smile*rotating smile


I guess you like the tanks


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

cool critters art!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

nice art..very cool dragon..tank looks great.

Rick


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

*Its been a while eh Well i got some coral frags check em out *





































They have been thriving for over a week now and all seems up to par


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very cool thingies! lol


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

* Say hello to kiara The lionfish she came to our house yesterday around 3.00 in the afternoon shes getting used to things but have been looking some things up reagrding feeding habits and wanted some advice here they say live food is bad after a while they also say do not use freashwater feeders only saltwater they say to convert into frozen food is better whats right lol ? *


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Try an to get it to eat frozen foods, that has more nutritional value for them. Silverslides. Now on the other side of things, I had the big Lion fish, I fed him Live feeders, I never had an issue with him, except that he got really BIG!! So i've read and heard the same things you have, but.....I didn't listen to them, and my fish was in prefect health, and very big. Had him for 2 years, then got rid of the Agressive tank, thats the only reason I still don't have him.


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Try an to get it to eat frozen foods, that has more nutritional value for them. Silverslides. Now on the other side of things, I had the big Lion fish, I fed him Live feeders, I never had an issue with him, except that he got really BIG!! So i've read and heard the same things you have, but.....I didn't listen to them, and my fish was in prefect health, and very big. Had him for 2 years, then got rid of the Agressive tank, thats the only reason I still don't have him.


Just the person i was looking for the answer i kept reading that oh if you feed live feeder fish you lion will die like thats the fun part of a agressive tank i guess i can try to find a way to mix and match kinda like a live feeder once here and there. she just got here yesterday so im going to wait a bit before i go get feeder fish dont want her to get stressed out any more after the trip


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, she wont' get stressed out when you feed her. Try the frozen foods first, she if she bites at all. But, you should ask the LFS or where ever yoiu got her, what they were feeding her, she will definaltely eat that.


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

*Bubble coral 1 week in the tank  *


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice! Small one to start?


----------



## MJAVY7 (Apr 4, 2012)

amazing!


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

*Its been a while eh sad news to report while i have been away i went on a 3 day vacation and the person who was supposed to matine my 55 agressive tank Left the heater off Everything but the crab died the tank is under quartine untill further notice *

*As for the 29 everything seems to be running great corals are growing and the Corline is growing everywhere *

*Once last thing i noticed about the 55 is that i have baby mollies 2 of them from a feeder molly that was in there very strange lol*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Mollies can be acclimated to Salt Water.
Sorry to hear it went south.

*whip* I'd be whippin my friend.


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Mollies can be acclimated to Salt Water.
> Sorry to hear it went south.
> 
> *whip* I'd be whippin my friend.


oh i was close to it lol


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

New tank-mate for the 29


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Looking Good!!

*rotating smile


----------



## Drkangell (Aug 9, 2011)

that is bad news, but looking forward to following the 55gal revival


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Drkangell said:


> that is bad news, but looking forward to following the 55gal revival


It was a sad day the kids really liked the lion as did i  but im waiting for 2 more test to pass on the readings then we will be working back with getting another lion fish


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Looking Good!!
> 
> *rotating smile


Thank you im waiting a bit on the 55 but things look like they are getting back to par


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Arayba said:


> Thank you im waiting a bit on the 55 but things look like they are getting back to par


Good to hear it.


----------

